# Nikon vs Bushnell Golf Rangefinder



## jbaitho78 (Sep 16, 2019)

So I am looking to order a good golf rangefinder, but I can't decide which one. There is the Nikon vs Bushnell. What brand and model do you use and what has been your experience with each. Pro and Cons, please don't hold back.
If I can save some money that would be nice because there is always something that I "NEED".


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 16, 2019)

If saving money is a nice-thing-to-have, I'd look at a few other brands as well. 

Personally, I've got a "Precision Pro Golf" range finder. It works perfectly well and got my hand on it for just over Â£100. 

Only cons for the one that I have is that you have to be a little careful not to get your pinky in the way, as that can mess with the yardage given. That's not really an issue, but if I had to point something out. 

The model which has the slope feature you'd have to add another Â£50 to the price.


----------



## IanG (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a Nikon Coolshot 20 - does what it claims to, is small, easy to use and reliable. No complaints.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			If saving money is a nice-thing-to-have, I'd look at a few other brands as well.
...
		
Click to expand...

Certainly agree with that!

Bushnell and Nikon are 'premium' brands with 'premium' prices!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2019)

only ever had Bushnells, V2 and Tour X,can't fault either one ive had TBH


----------



## pendodave (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a Bushnell (v2), my mate had a Nikon (can't remember which). He had an accident with his Nikon, but based on his experience with both (often used each other's for one reason or another) he's looking to get a Bushnell now.  Not exactly a huge sample size...

There are usually a few v2s on eBay for <Â£150. If you choose one with a box, it probably won't be too hot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Got a Suaoki off Amazon. Less than Â£100 and does everything I need it to (https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/suaoki-laser-rangefinder.html )


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2019)

My Nikon has never once let me down. Battery has lasted for ever so far and the battery indicator still shows full!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 28, 2019)

I've had both & the Bushnall was by far the better. Easier to lock onto the flag. I've had a couple of costly accidents with the Nikon


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2019)

I also have a Nikon Coolshot 20, they were on offer a few years ago and I think a few on here got them, it was certainly a lot cheaper than a Bushnell.


----------



## golfpop24 (Mar 2, 2020)

jbaitho78 said:



			So I am looking to order a good golf rangefinder, but I can't decide which one. There is the Nikon vs Bushnell. What brand and model do you use and what has been your experience with each. Pro and Cons, please don't hold back.
If I can save some money that would be nice because there is always something that I "NEED".
		
Click to expand...

Yeah as a golfer I can totally relate to you. We always need something to buy, so much things out there in the market to fill our incomplete bag!


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

What's wrong with the one you're spamming us with ?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			What's wrong with the one you're spamming us with ?
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh....you’re not supposed to notice that


----------

